# Inside Cook Unit



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

In our 2005 30RLS on our last trip, we noticed heat blisters popping up on the wallpaper beside the inside cook unit. We use all three units alot and also the outside cook unit.

Has anyone done a MOD to protect the side wall ? If so, what material and how did you attach it ??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

On our first trip, the DW's skillet rubbed against the wall and it blistered a little. Now we just put the cutting board there when we cook.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You might try putting a piece of 1/8" clear acrylic on the wall. Its available at Home Depot and is easy to work with. Plus it'll clean up well from grease splatters and the like. Drill holes in each cornaer and use small screws through the holes into the wallboard. If heat damages the acrylic too, then your cooking with too high a flame







.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I think I saw on camping word a stove top cover that folds back and can perform double duty as a semi wall protector.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I attached a chrome insulated mat to the wall with HEAVY duty double stick tape and it worked really well for our first trip. I cooked breakfast on all three burners at once and saw no heat damage at all.

Chrome Insulated Mat

If you can find my gallery, I have a picture of it in my camper.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The stove top covers I've seen won't help protect damage to the sides. I see your 30RLS has the stove next to the fridge wall similar to our 25RSS. Review a recent **Warning** post by me regarding damage from a Coleman coffee maker. The warning is more of a heads up while cooking anything and not just about using this coffee maker.

Luv2camp, thanks again for posting the product you use. I'm ordering mine this weekend.

ON EDIT - I just ordered mine too. I didn't want Larry to get the last one.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Scooter said:


> I think I saw on camping word a stove top cover that folds back and can perform double duty as a semi wall protector.
> [snapback]103605[/snapback]​


Thanks luv2camp. I ordered the chrome insulated mat today.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I just ordered my mat. It looks like it will be good for the countertop when setting hot pots and pans on the counter. I imagine that acrylic will melt pretty easy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> You might try putting a piece of 1/8" clear acrylic on the wall. Its available at Home Depot and is easy to work with. Plus it'll clean up well from grease splatters and the like. Drill holes in each cornaer and use small screws through the holes into the wallboard. If heat damages the acrylic too, then your cooking with too high a flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing and did the mod but the plastic does not help much with the heat. The new splash/heat guard did not make it past the first trip without heat damage.

I like the chrome or brushed aluminum idea and will do that when I happen to remember that I want to do this mob at the same time I actually remember to look for it at Home Depot. You could use a door kick plate cut down to size.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> [ You could use a door kick plate cut down to size.
> [snapback]103666[/snapback]​


Funny. I was just looking at door kick plates at Home Depot last weekend for this purpose. A couple of styles ranging from around $12 - $25. After cutting to size and drilling holes, how would you fasten with screws / anchors? Would you just try double back tape?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > [ You could use a door kick plate cut down to size.
> ...


I would use 1/2 pan head screws, 6 of them would hold it till you retired the Outback. Most kick plates already have some holes in them so going with double sided tape would not be a very good option, plus it would not sit flush against the wall.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Check the Mods section. I think it was Huntr70 or Hootbob or someone installed a splashguard behind the range to stop this problem.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

[ You could use a door kick plate cut down to size.
[snapback]103666[/snapback]​[/quote]

Just wondering. Do you think that thin metal, like a kick plate, might still transfer enough heat thru to damage the wall? Even start a fire? Dunno, just wondering.

Dallas


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> [ You could use a door kick plate cut down to size.
> [snapback]103666[/snapback]​


Just wondering. Do you think that thin metal, like a kick plate, might still transfer enough heat thru to damage the wall? Even start a fire? Dunno, just wondering.

Dallas
[snapback]103771[/snapback]​[/quote]
[/quote]

You would be very hard pressed to heat a sheet of metal to the point of starting a fire.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


We used a brushed stainless kickplate and attached with screws. I had switched out my cabinet knobs for brushed nickel since the fake brass ones that came with the tt had a cracked appearance. It looks like a factory job. I cooked bacon this past weekend and the spatters cleaned up very well and there was no heat transferrance on the wall. 
Darlene


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

I haven't put up ours yet but am planning to install a door kick plate. After reading this thread I will definitely put it in before our 1st trip of this year that is next weekend.

Thanks All!

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Prevish Gang - do you have any pictures to share?

I don't think the heat transfer would cause a fire with the kick plate installed. The benefit comes from blocking the direct flames and heat before hitting the wall.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scooter said:


> I think I saw on camping word a stove top cover that folds back and can perform double duty as a semi wall protector.
> [snapback]103605[/snapback]​


My stove came with a stove cover that folds back.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Check the Mods section. I think it was Huntr70 or Hootbob or someone installed a splashguard behind the range to stop this problem.
> [snapback]103685[/snapback]​


Nope I haven't done it yet
But maybe this week

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

We don't use the stove much. I do most of the cooking outside. The rest is done in the microwave.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> My stove came with a stove cover that folds back.
> Thor
> [snapback]104233[/snapback]​


Anyone have any idea where I could get one of these? Have been searching on-line with no luck.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I assume it's this one?
 Hinged Stove Top Cover


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Prevish Gang - do you have any pictures to share?
> 
> I don't think the heat transfer would cause a fire with the kick plate installed. The benefit comes from blocking the direct flames and heat before hitting the wall.
> [snapback]104173[/snapback]​


I'll take a pic later and add it to my gallery. 
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > My stove came with a stove cover that folds back.
> ...


Try a local dealer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I assume it's this one?
> Hinged Stove Top Cover
> [snapback]104289[/snapback]​


Thanks, Scrib! I know I scoured that site...guess I called it something different









Puff is in for Service. Does anyone know if this one will fit a 25RSS?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My stove cover actually hinges the other way. The cover hinges back against the wall and together so that only the outside surface is showing. The cover has some rubber mounts that prevent it from scratching the stove and that helps it stay in the folded position.

Dealer should be able to get it for you. Or maybe the stove supplier directly and cut out the middleman.

Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Prevish Gang - do you have any pictures to share?
> 
> I don't think the heat transfer would cause a fire with the kick plate installed. The benefit comes from blocking the direct flames and heat before hitting the wall.
> [snapback]104173[/snapback]​


I took pictures of the mod and they are on my gallery if you are interested. When I put my hand on the plate, there was no heat on the outside of the plate, so I seriously doubt if there was heat under the plate.
Darlene

Mod to side of stove


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have read this thread several times and looked at the pics...

I am wondering...how often this happens...most of the Outback campers and 5ers have the stove next to the fridge only the 21rs, 23rs, 26rs, 23krs,and 2 of the current 5th wheels have the stove only by the sink or not next to something like a fridge or wall...

Does this blister damage also happen behind the stove???

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dina Voutour said:


> I have read this thread several times and looked at the pics...
> 
> I am wondering...how often this happens...most of the Outback campers and 5ers have the stove next to the fridge only the 21rs, 23rs, 26rs, 23krs,and 2 of the current 5th wheels have the stove only by the sink or not next to something like a fridge or wall...
> 
> ...


Not on my unit since the stove top cover comes up and provides a barrier for the back wall area. The left burner is so close to the wall and propane cooks very hot, plus the pans can be even wider than the burner. You can do one of two things; make sure you use bigger pans on either the rear or the right burner and only small pans on lower heat on the left or either add something the deter the heat and then you can use all burners. I probably will limit higher heats on the left side even though I have a heat deflector. The top of the stove is slick though and any pan could accidently slide into the wall causing blistering, so my mod affords me extra protection.
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Darlene...that was a super quick response!

I had sort of narrowed....my want list to anyone of the following...in no particular order....27 rls, 30 rls, 26 rls, 26 rks, 30frks or 29 fbhs or 28 rls...then I read stuff...think I need to rethink options...or even design my own unit LOL...at myself!! Since my kids are grown...I could have a blast redesigning the 31 rqs bunk area....btw...I have not even looked at the Outback Kangeroos..........


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dina Voutour said:


> Thanks Darlene...that was a super quick response!
> 
> I had sort of narrowed....my want list to anyone of the following...in no particular order....27 rls, 30 rls, 26 rls, 26 rks, 30frks or 29 fbhs or 28 rls...then I read stuff...think I need to rethink options...or even design my own unit LOL...at myself!! Since my kids are grown...I could have a blast redesigning the 31 rqs bunk area....btw...I have not even looked at the Outback Kangeroos..........
> [snapback]104599[/snapback]​


If kids were not a consideration, I probably would have gone with the rls although depending upon how much time you plan to spend camping at a time, the unit I have 25rss has two rear bunks one which folds up. When the kids are gone if we stick with the same unit, we will remove either the top or both bunks and add a closet, plus then we will have the side door that will open to add things from the side for storage of any number or items. Bikes fit in that space if you want them to. There are so many possiblities with enough imagination. I can't believe how much space we have created with careful planning. Good luck with your decision. Once you land on the model you want, consider a pre-owned unit to avoid losing half your money in 2-3 years. We bought a used 2003 and paid 11,200 vs 24-26,000. Type the model # you want, the word Outback and your state and see who has what you want. It took me 3 weeks to find what I was looking for but it was worth the wait. sunny 
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Darlene, the stove mod looks great. I sent you a PM but posting here for all to see. Did you have to use anchors or certain screws to attach the kick plate? Did it fit or was it cut to size? Maybe we should contact Keystone and let them know they have a recurring problem. It may not be widespread but apparently enough of us are concerned about it.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Darlene, the stove mod looks great. I sent you a PM but posting here for all to see. Did you have to use anchors or certain screws to attach the kick plate? Did it fit or was it cut to size? Maybe we should contact Keystone and let them know they have a recurring problem. It may not be widespread but apparently enough of us are concerned about it.
> [snapback]104739[/snapback]​


We purchased the door kickplate from Lowes (I think it was the cheapest one they had) for about $13.00. Used the screws that came with the kickplate. It also had some double sided sticky tape in the kit. Place the kickplate on the wall realizing that like any construction the wall will not be "square". Take a straight edge and make a mark with a pencil where you need to cut. Lay the kickplate on a solid surface and take a razor blade keeping your straightedge on the pencil line and score the kickplate over and over again with the razor blade. Finally you will be able to bend off the extra edge. Put the 2-sided tape on the end closest to the outside edge of the countertop to make sure you get a good solid connection and then use the screws to install kickplate to the wall. The holes are pre-drilled. It was pretty easy to do so handy or not, I am sure you can handle it. No anchors were needed, but you could always add extra sticky tape if you want or liquid nails would work if you are sure you want to keep it. Hope this helps. Call if you need other info.
757-229-6585
Don or Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> The holes are pre-drilled. It was pretty easy to do so handy or not, I am sure you can handle it. No anchors were needed, but you could always add extra sticky tape if you want or liquid nails would work if you are sure you want to keep it. Hope this helps. Don or Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great. Thanks again for posting the step by step. I get even more nervous when drilling or screwing into walls. Always think I'll mess it up and then be left with holes. Good thing my father in law is very handy and comes to the rescue. I may actually be able to do this one myself.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > The holes are pre-drilled. It was pretty easy to do so handy or not, I am sure you can handle it. No anchors were needed, but you could always add extra sticky tape if you want or liquid nails would work if you are sure you want to keep it. Hope this helps. Don or Darlene
> ...


Let me know how it goes.
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Dina Voutour said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Darlene...that was a super quick response!Â
> ...


Hi Darlene!!

Thank you...thank you...thank you!!! I am gpoing to try your suggestion! Dina


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dina Voutour said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Dina Voutour said:
> ...


I am so glad. Keep me posted when you find your new home.
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Darlene,

I have been busy all night ...off this site though...reading ads...not many used ones in Fl. I will check Ga. next....what took so long was I hit ebay with my search...I found some possible ones at a place up North...all of them are new though...free delivery within 1000 miles...or an extra 1000.00 off the price. I think I was quoted better prices locally though at Suncoast R.V. in Jacksonville.

While I was window shopping ...I kept thinking...Darlene is the MOD QUEEN! I had not even thought of converting the bunks to closets...

I think I need to spend more time in the mod section!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dina Voutour said:


> Hey Darlene,
> 
> I have been busy all night ...off this site though...reading ads...not many used ones in Fl. I will check Ga. next....what took so long was I hit ebay with my search...I found some possible ones at a place up North...all of them are new though...free delivery within 1000 miles...or an extra 1000.00 off the price. I think I was quoted better prices locally though at Suncoast R.V. in Jacksonville.
> 
> ...


Check rvtrader.com, rvonline.com, local dealers used inventory especially ones that specialize in Outback sales because they tend to get the trade-ins. What model do you want to search for and where do you live in FL? I will help you search. Also, check for sale on this site. Even post a new topic for the model you want and you would be surprised what might be out there for you. People are always upgrading. Let me know if I can help.
Darlene


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry to open an old subject but I haven't been able to get on outbackers for a couple of weeks. Blame my internet service not me. I just wanted to tell of my mod for this problem.

I can't endorse how well it will work because i havent used it yet. I hung three command strip small hooks (hook part is metal) on the wall and put up three overlapping silicone(excuse spelling) oven rectangle pads. These are flame and heat retardent (can go in a 675 degree oven). I then can also use them as my hot pads or mitts. Only thing i worry about is if i will need to replace cammand strips with permenant metal screws.

great to be back.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My wife and I came up with another solution that we saw in a class A motorhome. It turned out pretty good and I think it will work fine. I have some pics I hope to shrink and post soon.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

bouchfam said:


> Sorry to open an old subject but I haven't been able to get on outbackers for a couple of weeks. Blame my internet service not me. I just wanted to tell of my mod for this problem.
> 
> I can't endorse how well it will work because i havent used it yet. I hung three command strip small hooks (hook part is metal) on the wall and put up three overlapping silicone(excuse spelling) oven rectangle pads. These are flame and heat retardent (can go in a 675 degree oven). I then can also use them as my hot pads or mitts. Only thing i worry about is if i will need to replace cammand strips with permenant metal screws.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the site. Where did you get the silicone pads?


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

I got the pads at walmart in the kitchen section. there are several different brands to choose from. They are very rubbery and flexable and made out of the same stuff the new bakeware is made of.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I now have a few methods to guard this area by the stove -- silicone heat pads, door kick plates, and the heat pads from Carol Wright (thanks to Prevish Gang ?). I'll be testing these out shortly and report back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> I now have a few methods to guard this area by the stove -- silicone heat pads, door kick plates, and the heat pads from Carol Wright (thanks to Prevish Gang ?). I'll be testing these out shortly and report back.
> [snapback]113594[/snapback]​


I have ALL of these in place now? Wow...I double dog dare that heat to cause damage now.....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I now have a few methods to guard this area by the stove -- silicone heat pads, door kick plates, and the heat pads from Carol Wright (thanks to Prevish Gang ?).Â I'll be testing these out shortly and report back.
> ...


I guess you haven't seen me cook yet.









By the way, NASA called and they lost a couple of those heat shields during the last mission but will send some soon.


----------

